# Need help



## brother kevin phfaam (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi brothers I am a newly raised brother from electric city #322 Columbus ga pha  
I moved to Pensacola and I don't have a car I need to get a phone number for a brother in Pensacola to help me get to a lodge so I can work.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 29, 2013)

brother kevin phfaam said:


> Hi brothers I am a newly raised brother from electric city #322 Columbus ga pha
> I moved to Pensacola and I don't have a car I need to get a phone number for a brother in Pensacola to help me get to a lodge so I can work.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Try to find a lodge at the website below. I'm sure one of those brothers in your area will be glad to help you.

http://www.mwuglflorida.org/


----------



## PM Fendrick Gabaud (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey bro, did you ever get the help you needed? I know a past master over in that area. He's called PM Billy D. McLamb. I'll see if I could get an hold of him for you. 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge #212
Daytona Beach FL


----------



## brother kevin phfaam (Aug 9, 2013)

No I didn't , that would help alot


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## PM Fendrick Gabaud (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok give me a min. 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge #212
Daytona Beach FL


----------



## PM Fendrick Gabaud (Aug 9, 2013)

_*<email redacted>*_ Hey bro, that's his email address. His the desert deputy of the shrine in the desert of Florida. Maybe you can link him up and see where his lodge is located? You did say you just moved to Pensacola right? 

Good luck bro. 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge #212
Daytona Beach FL

*Took the email out to protect his privacy, these forums are public.  -JTM*


----------



## brother kevin phfaam (Aug 9, 2013)

Thankyou for that and I really needed that.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## PM Fendrick Gabaud (Aug 9, 2013)

Anytime, keep me updated. Hopefully our path will cross at events. 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge #212
Daytona Beach FL


----------



## JTM (Aug 9, 2013)

Took the email address out of the post and sent it to kevin in a private message.


----------



## PM Fendrick Gabaud (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok thank you. Are you around that area?? 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge #212
Daytona Beach FL


----------



## PM Fendrick Gabaud (Aug 9, 2013)

Lol, ok. I understand..... Sorry. Thanks again


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge #212
Daytona Beach FL


----------



## PM Fendrick Gabaud (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey bro, did you ever get the help you needed? 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge #212
Daytona Beach FL


----------

